# Corner Gas -



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Found a thread in the TiVo Coffee House about a Canadian TV show that just started airing on WGN, Chicago called "*Corner Gas*". A very quirky and original show set in rural Saskatchewan (or is that redundant?) conceived, written and produced by Brent Butt - his real name - who also stars in the show.

Not your typical formulaic sitcom...pushes the envelope now and then a la Bob and Doug McKenzie or Abrahams' and Zucker's Police Squad and Airplane (but a bit more gently). It also features cameos from Canadian stars. It's been a well kept secret produced by our friends in the Great White North. I'm surprised we've never heard of it down here! (At least I haven't  but glad I found it.)

The show is in its fifth season in Canada and WGN is airing Season 4 programs right now. Just hope they decide to air the first three seasons as well.

Funny stuff, and worth :up: :up: IMHO.

They have their own website, http://www.cornergas.com

It may or may not be your cup of tea but it's worth a look, eh?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

richsadams said:


> The show is in its fifth season in Canada and WGN is airing Season 4 programs right now. Just hope they decide to air the first three seasons as well.


They've already aired the first three seasons -- it's actually been running on WGN since September, and they did start off with the very first episode. I'm sure they'll cycle back to the beginning once they finish Season 4...since this is a rerun package, I assume they won't get Season 5 until it's finished airing in Canada.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

trainman said:


> They've already aired the first three seasons -- it's actually been running on WGN since September, and they did start off with the very first episode. I'm sure they'll cycle back to the beginning once they finish Season 4...since this is a rerun package, I assume they won't get Season 5 until it's finished airing in Canada.


Ahhh...my "source info" was faulty. Darn! Hopefully they'll come back around. Thanks for that! :up:


----------



## mclark11 (Feb 19, 2003)

I downloaded this by accident once and it was a great show. Too bad I don't have WGN..


----------



## dowalker (Sep 29, 2002)

Glad to see others are finding this show. it is a gem. Even my wife is starting to enjoy it...


----------



## Trugoy (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd heard that the network that airs the show up here (CTV) had sold syndication rights to WGN, but I wasn't sure how the show would fare with an American audience. Glad to see that people are enjoying it, it's one of my favs.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

My sister introduced me to it when I was visiting her in . . . Saskatchewan. It's where I grew up. While the rest of Canada is laughing, Saskatchewanians haven't yet decided whether or not they should be offended.

My sis bought me the first season on DVD and bought my son a "Corner Gas" T-shirt.

I'm starting to like it more as I watch it on WGN. At first I found Brent Butts annoying. I think he's a better writer than an actor. But the rest of the cast is great.

Ah, reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

The other night they aired an episode that included a Cameo by Mike Holmes. My wife and I are big "_Holmes on Homes_" junkies and about fell off of the couch when he appeared a couple of times as Wanda's old boyfriend.


----------



## cipher (Jan 8, 2003)

I heard "Corner Gas" is good from my brother-in-law, but I wasn't sure about his tastes. I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

cipher said:


> I heard "Corner Gas" is good from my brother-in-law, but I wasn't sure about his tastes. I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the heads up.


OMG! Do NOT trust your brother in law whatever you do!!!  I have it on good authority that he's a complete nutcase.

I'm sure he has good taste when it comes to picking family members...but TV? Thank goodness he's mostly harmless. 

On the other hand, MY brother-in-law recommended TiVo years ago when I was still playing 8 track tapes...he's _really _cool in my book!


----------



## destek (Jan 15, 2001)

While technically CG is not a new show - I feel it is one of the top three shows new to this season! It's low key, subtle (and sometime banal) punchlines really give the show a unique personality. I think they've assembled a great ensemble cast. 

Des


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

I enjoy this and Trailer Park Boys, another Canadian import. Isn't it great to find shows you enjoy and find out that they already have several seasons already taped for you to catch up on?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jerobi said:


> I enjoy this and Trailer Park Boys, another Canadian import. Isn't it great to find shows you enjoy and find out that they already have several seasons already taped for you to catch up on?


Ha, I checked out the Trailer Park Boys web site and it looks like...well, a trailer park version of "Weeds" (an excellent show on Showtime). I didn't see who's airing TPB though. Must be cable based on the language in the clips?


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

"Corner Gas' is growing on me. I think I was overly critical because it's Canadian and, having grown up in Canada, that usually meant (to me) sub-standard because everything was a CBC production. Now that I've settled down, I find myself watching this more than I'd expected. It's pretty good, actually.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

OT: Why do "many" Canadians hate the CBC and Canadian programming so?

I have found Canadian homegrown movies and TV shows to be more then watchable.

StarChoice "Gray Market" subscriber for over 3 years


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

jones07 said:


> I have found Canadian homegrown movies and TV shows to be more then watchable.


to be more what before they're watchable?

or did you mean more _than_ watchable?


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> to be more what before they're watchable?


Why do you always have to be a smart-ass?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> "Corner Gas' is growing on me. I think I was overly critical because it's Canadian and, having grown up in Canada, that usually meant (to me) sub-standard because everything was a CBC production. Now that I've settled down, I find myself watching this more than I'd expected. It's pretty good, actually.


Maybe it's good because it's not CBC...it's CTV. 

(I'm a little bit surprised the WGN airings begin with a "CTV Original Programming" bumper, something that means absolutely nothing to most Americans. "Doctor Who," for example, doesn't begin with a BBC network ID.)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I've watched about 5 episodes, thanks for the heads up, this is a great show.


----------



## mclark11 (Feb 19, 2003)

I think I know why Canadian shows are so bad. I think that whenever an actor/writer starts getting fame the thing to do is go to the US. That's why Jim carrey, John candy and compatriots, the SNL people are never seen in a good TV Sit-com at the CBC. The CBC also does not do sit-coms, maybe for that reason. There's some good Improv stuff, but not enough stuff to put together a sit com (Kids from the Hall was likable, and all those guys went to the US after that).
Sometime I wonder though why such bad shows exist. Remember the biggest show on the CBC was the beachcombers... My God that was unwatchable. But overall I don't think producers have a choice because all performers go to greener pastures.
This show, of course, is an exception. I think it's better than 90&#37; of the US stuff. I think someone high up saw the potential, but I bet that in 10 years the producers of this show will be living in Hollywood.


----------



## whodat1 (Jul 7, 2004)

CG kinda sneaks up on you. I watched a few shows and though it was 'Okay', now 3 weeks later I'm trying to catch it every night and think it's one of the better sitcoms that I've seen. It takes a little while for the dry humor to seep through, especially since Brent Butt can deliver a line with such a deadpan face you might need a second or two to realize that he just dropped a bomb on you. 

It's also nice that you can watch the shows in any order since they are all stand alone episodes. This is important if, like me, you're trying to catch up on four years of programs.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

That's exactly our experience. We watched one and kind of liked it...a bit funny and I found myself laughing out loud a couple of times...quirky and a bit out of left field, but harmless none-the-less. Then after watching it a few more times we started catching on...a bit like British comedy...a little different than most tired sitcom formulas and the humor sneaks up on you as you say. The characters were easy to get to know and are pretty good at being more than one dimensional. Nice writing.

And is it me or could Hank (the kid with the backwards cap, played by Fred Ewanuick) be Gary Burghoff's long lost offspring? If they ever make another M*A*S*H Fred's a shoe-in for the part of Radar O'Reilly.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

jones07 said:


> OT: Why do "many" Canadians hate the CBC and Canadian programming so?
> 
> I have found Canadian homegrown movies and TV shows to be more then watchable.
> 
> StarChoice "Gray Market" subscriber for over 3 years


I haven't lived in Canada for about 30 years but, growing up, CBC productions always had low production quality. The problem was, as explained to me by a friend who's dad was a producer for CBC, being a federally owned company, they HAD to always accept the lowest bid. Which meant cheap productions.

I believe the reason Canadians were unable to produce a successful sit-com was because they tried to emulate the American sit-coms instead of going with the Canadian sense of humor.

Now, it appears with CTV (not having CBC's restrictions) and finally embracing Canadian humor instead of American, I think they're doing fine.

I'm enjoying Corner Gas with each new epsiode.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I wish WGN would only air one or two a week. We've got about 16 shows to catch up on now!  So far it's been all good stuff none-the-less. :up:


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

richsadams said:


> I wish WGN would only air one or two a week. We've got about 16 shows to catch up on now!  So far it's been all good stuff none-the-less. :up:


I currently have *33* on my TiVo, going back to the middle of November. (To be fair, some of them may be episodes I've already seen, since some episodes didn't have guide data the first time around.)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

My Tivo just ignored the 28 day rule. I've been recording Corner Gas since 11/14 and one of the first eps. I saw was "Brent and His Shadow" That ep. is still on my Tivo and the SP is set to new and repeats, but the other night "Brent and His Shadow" aired again and my Tivo recorded it.
It's very disappointing to get all set to watch Oscar and Emma bicker (or is it dicker?) only to realize that you've already seen the episode.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

richsadams said:


> ...And is it me or could Hank (the kid with the backwards cap, played by Fred Ewanuick) be Gary Burghoff's long lost offspring? If they ever make another M*A*S*H Fred's a shoe-in for the part of Radar O'Reilly.


Not you....I thought so, too. I have these stacking up on my S3 right now and will probably pick a time during some huge snowstorm to start watching them (which, unfortunately, could be tomorrow here).


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> Now, it appears with CTV (not having CBC's restrictions) and finally embracing Canadian humor instead of American, I think they're doing fine.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

richsadams said:


> Ha, I checked out the Trailer Park Boys web site and it looks like...well, a trailer park version of Weeds (an excellent show on Showtime). I didn't see who's airing TPB though. Must be cable based on the language in the clips?


TPB is one of the all-time great comedy series. It's not really a version of Weeds, although growing weed is the only skill for one of the major characters. It's difficult to compare it to anything else but I guess I would try Reno 911! meets Scarface. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trailer_Park_Boys

It has aired here on BBCAmerica in the past, although much of the language was bleeped. I haven't seen it listed for a year or two.

A trivia item: the actress getting heavy best actress Oscar talk for her role in the movie Juno, Ellen Page, played Treena in TPB for 5 episodes when she was 14 years old.

I would highly recommend getting TPB via Netflix or Blockbuster.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

mclark11 said:


> I think I know why Canadian shows are so bad. I think that whenever an actor/writer starts getting fame the thing to do is go to the US. That's why Jim carrey, John candy and compatriots, the SNL people are never seen in a good TV Sit-com at the CBC. The CBC also does not do sit-coms, maybe for that reason. There's some good Improv stuff, but not enough stuff to put together a sit com (Kids from the Hall was likable, and all those guys went to the US after that).
> Sometime I wonder though why such bad shows exist. Remember the biggest show on the CBC was the beachcombers... My God that was unwatchable. But overall I don't think producers have a choice because all performers go to greener pastures.
> This show, of course, is an exception. I think it's better than 90% of the US stuff. I think someone high up saw the potential, but I bet that in 10 years the producers of this show will be living in Hollywood.


 Why the hating on Canuck tv? I think much of it is great. Slings and Arrows was one of the best tv series ever, from any country. The Red Green Show? Excellent and he's still living in Canada AFAIK. Twitch City was phenomenal. Yeah, John Candy et all may have eventually moved to Hollywood but nothing they did there was ever as good as they did on SCTV in Canada. The Degrassi High series have all been excellent. An American in Canada wasn't a great sitcom, but not terrible.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> Why the hating on Canuck tv? I think much of it is great. Slings and Arrows was one of the best tv series ever, from any country. The Red Green Show? Excellent and he's still living in Canada AFAIK. Twitch City was phenomenal. Yeah, John Candy et all may have eventually moved to Hollywood but nothing they did there was ever as good as they did on SCTV in Canada. The Degrassi High series have all been excellent. An American in Canada wasn't a great sitcom, but not terrible.


I've liked most of the TV programming I've seen coming out of Canada over the past 30 years or so, although we probably didn't see everything that was available. (You want to see bad TV? Move overseas for a whileyuck!) Never saw Slings and Arrows or Twitch City but they sound good. SCTV is still a classic and Corner Gas has a lot of the Red Green Show's humor.

I don't think I'd fault anyone moving to where the work is. If someone living in a small town wants to be a stage actor they can do community plays once in a while and spend the rest of their time working in the local diner or they can head for New York or London. It's not always about the fame and fortune but if you want to work you go where the work is (and if there's more money, well whos to say no thanks).

Think about how many of the original SNL Alumni (Canadian and otherwise) went on to superstardom. Would anyone deny them that just because they had to move away?

I'm just enjoying the show for now. Caught up on two more last night. (at least there's something good to watch during the Writer's strike). Only 17 shows to go now! Oh waitI think TiVos recording another one.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

richsadams said:


> I've liked most of the TV programming I've seen coming out of Canada over the past 30 years or so, although we probably didn't see everything that was available. (You want to see bad TV? Move overseas for a whileyuck!) Never saw Slings and Arrows or Twitch City but they sound good. SCTV is still a classic and Corner Gas has a lot of the Red Green Show's humor.


Slings and Arrows: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slings_and_Arrows This one is 10 out of 10 for me. It's rated 8.8 on IMDB, which is in the stratosphere.

Twitch City:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twitch_City Rated 8.7 on IMDB. I haven't seen it on tv in many years but you can get the DVDs from Netflix or Blockbuster.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> Slings and Arrows: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slings_and_Arrows This one is 10 out of 10 for me. It's rated 8.8 on IMDB, which is in the stratosphere.
> 
> Twitch City:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twitch_City Rated 8.7 on IMDB. I haven't seen it on tv in many years but you can get the DVDs from Netflix or Blockbuster.


 :up: Thanks for the info!


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> TPB is one of the all-time great comedy series. It's not really a version of Weeds, although growing weed is the only skill for one of the major characters. It's difficult to compare it to anything else but I guess I would try Reno 911! meets Scarface. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trailer_Park_Boys
> 
> It has aired here on BBCAmerica in the past, although much of the language was bleeped. I haven't seen it listed for a year or two.
> 
> ...


I agree, TPB is great...one of the best comedies out there. I didn't realize "Treena" was in Juno. Cool!


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

My sister in Toronto turned me on to this a few years ago, and has been sending me the season DVD's. Please, everyone give it a try during the writer's strike...you won't be sorry.

Jim


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I've been watching for a few months now and really enjoy it. It's a family fare sitcom but should appeal to a wide range of viewers. I think of it as Mayberry RFD updated to the 21st Century. Small town, quirky characters, minor problems that lead to laughter.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

FYI, there's more discussion about Corner Gas on this thread.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Just thanks anyone and everyone who has ever mentioned Corner Gas. We've started accumulating episodes and really, really enjoy this show.
With the lack of new programming around lately it is especially nice to have stumbled on a gem like this show, and doubly especially nice that I have several seasons worth to catch up on.

Thanks!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ditto here. I let the TiVo grab 10 at a time, as I watch 2-4 of them over the weekend or in the evening when there is NOTHING on! Very good. Several laugh out loud moments in each episode.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe it's just me, but no one has made comparisons between Corner Gas and Northern Exposure. I saw a similarity almost immediately. I liked Norther Exposure, and I am liking Corner Gas as well.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> Maybe it's just me, but no one has made comparisons between Corner Gas and Northern Exposure. I saw a similarity almost immediately. I liked Norther Exposure, and I am liking Corner Gas as well.


I see the similarity, yes. Small town full of quirky types.
The only glaring difference is that Corner Gas has no "fish out of water/stranger in a strange land" character like Fleischman.

Northern Exposure was one of the 2 or 3 best television series ever IMO. I _still_ feel as if all those people are my friends and I genuinely mourned Ruth-Ann Miller/Peg Phillips when she died. She was what I aspire to be as I get older, both the character and the person. She only got into acting late in life, so there is hope for all of us yet!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> Maybe it's just me, but no one has made comparisons between Corner Gas and Northern Exposure. I saw a similarity almost immediately. I liked Norther Exposure, and I am liking Corner Gas as well.


Yep...it's quite similar to Northern Exposure, although much lighter/funnier IMHO. I enjoyed NE as well...thought it was a cheap but sane version of Twin Peaks to some extent (which I also enjoyed - yeah, weird I know ). The humor in Corner Gas is very similar to another good Canadian export called the Red Green Show which aired on PBS stations in the U.S. in some areas. I can even see a bit of Bob and Doug McKenzie in CG too.

I guess Lacey is a bit like NE's Joel as the "fish out of water" character...coming from the big city of Toronto and all. All good stuff. :up:

P.S. OT, but I'm guessing you're an Easy Worship wonk too?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

richsadams said:


> I guess Lacey is a bit like NE's Joel as the "fish out of water" character...coming from the big city of Toronto and all.


_She_ may not think she's a fish out of water, but the rest of the population of Dog River keeps reminding her that she is.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

My thanks to all that have recommended this show. I've been able to download and watch the first 3 seasons and will be starting the 4th tonight. Very funny.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I've been watching since it was first posted on the board, and just recently been getting lots of repeats.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I've been watching since it was first posted on the board, and just recently been getting lots of repeats.


Yeah, me too...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I've been watching since it was first posted on the board, and just recently been getting lots of repeats.


Yep, noticed that the very first one we ever saw, "Demolition" popped up again the other day. We watch about one a day...but it's a finite resource and is bound to run out one day at that rate.  At least they're still making new ones.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

richsadams said:


> ...At least they're still making new ones.


Good to know! I love this show.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Wait a minute. This is a _comedy_ show? 

I grew up in Saskatchewan. I thought this was just a "slice of life" type show. 

You should see the parade of quirky characters that show up at the family reunion there.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

OK, y'all have convinced me to give it a try. I've set TiVo to get it. WGN is having a marathon tomorrow including the pilot.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

You will not be sorry. Funny little sitcom, sometimes I find myself laughing out loud.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Hilarious that we Chicagoans can't get this on our WGN, without DTV.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Be sure to give it a few episodes before passing judgment. They had us hooked after a couple. Some shows are, well, not necessarily better than others, just different. Some are SNL laugh out loud funny while others are more laid back...but still great. It depends on the season and the character development as well. Once you get to know the the folks of Dog River (which is easy to do), they become _your _friends too. :up: Even the jackasses.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

richsadams said:


> I guess Lacey is a bit like NE's Joel as the "fish out of water" character...coming from the big city of Toronto and all. All good stuff. :up:


Oops- I guess I haven't watched enough episodes to realize she was an out-of-towner before I commented on the lack of a fish out of water character


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Marathon coming up early Sunday if you newbies want to see what the fuss is all about


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Hilarious that we Chicagoans can't get this on our WGN, without DTV.


Yeah, but you get all those great commercials for Celozi-Ettleson Chevrolet while the rest of the country gets ads for the Bedazzler or something.

(Yes, I know Celozi-Ettleson Chevrolet is out of business, but it's still the first thing I think of when I think of local Chicago commercials. "In Elmhurst...at York and Roosevelt Roads...where you always save more money!")


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

trainman said:


> Yeah, but you get all those great commercials for Celozi-Ettleson Chevrolet while the rest of the country gets ads for the Bedazzler or something.
> 
> (Yes, I know Celozi-Ettleson Chevrolet is out of business, but it's still the first thing I think of when I think of local Chicago commercials. "In Elmhurst...at York and Roosevelt Roads...where you always save more money!")


IIRC, they had a HUGE falling out.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

We watched the first episode last night. It was OK. I do understand with any new series, it may take 2-3 episodes to be introduced to the players and enviroment. I was a little disappointed in the plot or lack thereof in the 1st episode. But they did do a good job of introducing the players and that is the most important thing. 

I don't want to over do it, so we plan to limit ourselves to one episode per day even though after Sunday's marathon we have several ready to go.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Last nights episode where Brent babysat Wanda's 6 year old, had me seriously ROFL.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

janry said:


> We watched the first episode last night. It was OK. I do understand with any new series, it may take 2-3 episodes to be introduced to the players and enviroment. I was a little disappointed in the plot or lack thereof in the 1st episode. But they did do a good job of introducing the players and that is the most important thing.
> 
> I don't want to over do it, so we plan to limit ourselves to one episode per day even though after Sunday's marathon we have several ready to go.


My daily dosage is generally 2 episodes....I can't stop at just one.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

janry said:


> We watched the first episode last night. It was OK. I do understand with any new series, it may take 2-3 episodes to be introduced to the players and enviroment. I was a little disappointed in the plot or lack thereof in the 1st episode. But they did do a good job of introducing the players and that is the most important thing.
> 
> I don't want to over do it, so we plan to limit ourselves to one episode per day even though after Sunday's marathon we have several ready to go.


Understood. They're in their 5th season now and have won a number of awards so I can imagine that the early work is a little rough. Plot-wise, don't expect much...it's more like Seinfeld in that sense...mostly about nothing. It's the characters, their interaction and the dry humor that keeps us coming back for more.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

We watched the 2nd episode, and yes, it was better. Not a show you sit back and ponder on like the meaning of life but a good 30 minutes of making one smile. 

I like to watch things pretty much in order but we don't have the 3rd episode yet and it isn't set to be on in the next 2 weeks so we will have to skip it for now.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

janry said:


> I like to watch things pretty much in order but we don't have the 3rd episode yet and it isn't set to be on in the next 2 weeks so we will have to skip it for now.


We're kind of the same way...we like watching things in order and thought seeing them jumbled up would cause us to lose the story line. This isn't Jericho or Heroes we're talking about though. The order in which they are watched won't make any difference with Corner Gas. There is no unfolding story line...there is no story line really.

Watching Corner Gas is like reading a Peanuts comic strip; they are self-contained. You can see them in any order and never know the difference IMHO. Unlike a lot of other shows, the characters have remained the same and nothing has really changed (except possibly Lacey's hairstyle) from the first season until now. That sounds boring, but with CG it just works. Episode number 3 isn't really be much different than episode #33...or (hopefully) #333!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

richsadams said:


> Watching Corner Gas is like reading a Peanuts comic strip; they are self-contained. You can see them in any order and never know the difference IMHO.


Although just as there have been some continuing storylines in "Peanuts" over the years, where it helps a lot if you can read several weeks' worth in order...

...I'd argue that "I Love Lacey" (the last episode of Season 1) and "The Brent Effect" (the first episode of Season 2) should be watched in that order, since the main plot of the latter depends heavily upon action that occurred in the former.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

In the most recent episode I recorded, the "Super Tuesday" coverage took up the first ten minutes of the show, so I missed them. Not an issue. It was the one where Lacey's ex comes to see her. During the show, she says something to Hank where they blank the audio. It was the first time I can recall with this show where the audio had been scrubbed. I was unable to read her lips so I have no idea what she said. I resorted to closed captioning, but her line had been removed from the closed captioning too! That must have been a piece of dialog that they really didn't want me to hear!

Does anone know what she said that was so offensive? Did it have to do with Wolverton (spit)?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Canadian Idol is awful.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks for the intro to this show! :up: I'm enjoying it immensely. I caught some of the marathon, and assumed they were in order - so if they're not, I'm glad to hear it won't be a big deal.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> In the most recent episode I recorded, the "Super Tuesday" coverage took up the first ten minutes of the show, so I missed them. Not an issue. It was the one where Lacey's ex comes to see her. During the show, she says something to Hank where they blank the audio. It was the first time I can recall with this show where the audio had been scrubbed. I was unable to read her lips so I have no idea what she said. I resorted to closed captioning, but her line had been removed from the closed captioning too! That must have been a piece of dialog that they really didn't want me to hear!
> 
> Does anone know what she said that was so offensive? Did it have to do with Wolverton (spit)?


looked like she said 'balls'


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> looked like she said 'balls'


Shocking!  I'm so glad the puritanical police are on the job aren't you?


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I set up to start recording this last weekend. We've probably watched 8 episodes since then, including the pilot. It's a fun show. I haven't found it too Canada-centric, which, I suppose, is due to the midwestern accents. It feels like it could be a small isolated town anywhere.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Karen did not sleep with Hank. She's just bragging.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I just saw that ep, too, Wendy!! It was hysterical, perhaps, the funniest one yet.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> Karen did not sleep with Hank. She's just bragging.


SPOILERIZE SPOILERIZE!!!


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I've been trying to work out possible romances for this show, but the characters don't exactly lend themselves to being put into that position. Obviously, we're supposed to believe Brent and Lacey will ultimately get together in the series finale or something. I guess now that means we have to get Wanda and Davis together because they are both "cute in a goofy sort of way."


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

WinBear said:


> I've been trying to work out possible romances for this show, but the characters don't exactly lend themselves to being put into that position...."


And that's a good thing, I think, because it keeps you guessing. Actually Karen is probably tops on the list (for me!) but Lacy is a close second.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

WinBear said:


> I guess now that means we have to get Wanda and Davis together because they are both "cute in a goofy sort of way."


Come on now, Davis is gay. He's a Gay Cree man


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I really hope that Karen didn't sleep with Hank. Brent had a perfect opportunity with Lacey and just let it go. No one is that dense unless it was on purpose. That car has an Alaskan license plate. How far are we from Alaska?" I fear that romantic "entanglements" would really ruin the group dynamic of the show. It's a delicate balance that needs to be maintained.

I really loved the line that Brent says to his father a few episodes ago, something like, "Honest dad, this tastes like you beat a skunk to death with a salmon." I laughed for a while when I heard that one. The entire exchange about the worlds largest "earth-turning gardening implement" was pretty good, especially when Brent turns to Lacy and says "You're really enjoying this, aren't you?" and she enthusiastically says "Yes!"

The whole episode about the cell phones was perfect. Especially the last scene.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

jones07 said:


> Come on now, Davis is gay. He's a Gay Cree man


The only gay vibe I've gotten from Davis was what he told Karen about his feelings while fishing with Hank.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> ...I fear that romantic "entanglements" would really ruin the group dynamic of the show. It's a delicate balance that needs to be maintained.....


Yes, very well put. That's exactly how I feel. It's no wonder this show has won awards for Canadian TV.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

WinBear said:


> The only gay vibe I've gotten from Davis was what he told Karen about his feelings while fishing with Hank.


I don't know, he wanted to get in on the Girls Night Out awful bad

I like Davis, he's my favorite character.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

I just love how enthusiastic he can be about things.

"Alright!"


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

It's amazing that this show hasn't had one major or minor cast change in the 5 years it's been on. I've been able to catch every show and love that each character is so uniquely quirky and have been so consistently from season to season. My fave is Lacey and her "In your face!"'s


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Thankfully, Corner Gas as avoided the temptation to write in sexual tension - the possibility that character A and character B will eventually get it on. That seems to be built into most American TV comedies and usually leads to the series dying.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Here's a snapshot of the Rouleau, Saskatchewan set (where exteriors for CG are filmed) during the "off season" my cool brother-in-law sent me...

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2842895.jpg

Guess they want to avoid fanatics taking some of the props for souvenirs. 

And here's a little video someone shot of the place from their "motorcycle cam"...

http://uncutvideo.aol.com/videos/019859ea122c2f29d60ff7a1d58d6fdf


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

richsadams said:


> Here's a snapshot of the Rouleau, Saskatchewan set (where exteriors for CG are filmed) during the "off season" my cool brother-in-law sent me...
> 
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2842895.jpg
> 
> ...


Interesting how security is so minimal. Most sets would have 8 foot fences.

I grew up in Saskatchewan. It really is that flat.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> I grew up in Saskatchewan. It really is that flat.


Brent LeRoy: Hey Hank, this guy says Saskatchewan is flat.
Hank Yarbo: How do you mean?
Brent LeRoy: Topographically I guess. He says there's nothin' to see.
Hank Yarbo: There's lots to see. There's nothin' to block your view.



wendiness1 said:


> Thankfully, Corner Gas as avoided the temptation to write in sexual tension - the possibility that character A and character B will eventually get it on. That seems to be built into most American TV comedies and usually leads to the series dying.


I like that they addressed this at the end of the first season (the Grey Cup episode, I believe), when it looked like Brent and Lacey were going to get together, but then decided that it would be a bad idea.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> Thankfully, Corner Gas as avoided the temptation to write in sexual tension - the possibility that character A and character B will eventually get it on. That seems to be built into most American TV comedies and usually leads to the series dying.





getbak said:


> I like that they addressed this at the end of the first season (the Grey Cup episode, I believe), when it looked like Brent and Lacey were going to get together, but then decided that it would be a bad idea.


They've had at least a couple of episodes where they dealt with this, including one where Brent was just oblivious to her overtures. Does everyone know these two are together in real life?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

balboa dave said:


> They've had at least a couple of episodes where they dealt with this, including one where Brent was just oblivious to her overtures. Does everyone know these two are together in real life?


Obviously not....I didn't


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

balboa dave said:


> They've had at least a couple of episodes where they dealt with this, including one where Brent was just oblivious to her overtures. Does everyone know these two are together in real life?


It's Brent Butt and Nancy Robertson who are married to each other. So all those scenes in which Wanda makes fun of Brent...that's not really acting.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

trainman said:


> It's Brent Butt and Nancy Robertson who are married to each other. So all those scenes in which Wanda makes fun of Brent...that's not really acting.


My mistake. I saw this picture credited to Brent Butt and his wife, and made the wrong conclusion.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

We've watched 9 of the episodes from the 1st season. We are trying to watch in order but have missed 3 from season 1 so far that haven't been broadcast since we begain watching. Funny thing is lately after each episode, either my wife or I say "funniest episode yet".


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

If you are recording episodes and treasure every one- I've noticed that in the past week three have been mislabeled in the program guide. Titles are not matching content at all, so I'm "recording all with duplicates" for the time being.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

janry said:


> We've watched 9 of the episodes from the 1st season. We are trying to watch in order but have missed 3 from season 1 so far that haven't been broadcast since we begain watching. Funny thing is lately after each episode, either my wife or I say "funniest episode yet".


Agreed! I have no idea if I'm watching them in order - but, as I get to know the characters, they just get funnier and funnier.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

No need to watch in order. no cast changes, no on-going plots.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Yep...as mentioned in my earlier post...so far we haven't missed a thing by watching a season one show followed by a season four episode. It's all good.


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

Awesome show, my wife and I have been watching since the beginning (since we live in Canada). The first three seasons are available on DVD, well worth watching.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

We watch an average of one a day and still have 23 or so episodes waiting on TiVo.  We're really glad we found Corner Gas. It certainly helped get us through the writer's strike. Just hope WGN continues the contract once the older season's shows are run so we can continue to watch the newest editions.

Funny that it's always summer in Dog River...but I noticed that it's 3&#176;F right now in Rouleau, Saskatchewan...so I guess I can't blame them for wanting to stay warm.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

My wife and I were wondering if they still have cows in Canada or are they flown in from some exotic country?  We ask because we noticed one of the signs in the Foo art store window (from the episode "Lacey Burrows"):










*$18.99/lb. for Beef Burgers?!* 

The prices for other products seem pretty normal...and the Canadian dollar wasn't worth that much less back in '04. Does someone have a reasonable explanation for this or is Brent checking to see if we're paying attention?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Guess I've seen all the episodes. I record all the episodes, and I haven't recorded anything I haven't seen in over 2 weeks, and looks like same for next 2 weeks according to guide data. I NEED SOME GAS!!!!


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh no! I noticed that the last few I had were repeats... but, then saw that it also comes on in primetime on Monday, I think (I had just been recording the 12 & 12:30am episodes) - so, I hope that means a new batch for me.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Yep, we've been waiting for more to show up as well...going through CG withdrawal!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Guess I've seen all the episodes. I record all the episodes, and I haven't recorded anything I haven't seen in over 2 weeks, and looks like same for next 2 weeks according to guide data. I NEED SOME GAS!!!!


I crave more Gas, too, preferably NEW Gas....my SP is set for all, but, as someone else mentioned, I'm seeing fewer and fewer stacking up that I haven't seen before


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

rockislandmike said:


> Awesome show, my wife and I have been watching since the beginning (since we live in Canada). The first three seasons are available on DVD, well worth watching.


Can you tell me if they're in widescreen format? Reason I ask is, online, it indicates only the last season or two are WS. But, when I e-mailed to ask, the CS person said they were ALL in widescreen.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Kiefer Sutherland played himself on the episode I watched last night!!

Wahoo! That was fun!


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

SoBelle0 said:


> Kiefer Sutherland played himself on the episode I watched last night!!
> 
> Wahoo! That was fun!


I saw that! It was hilarious. Not the best episode, but that cameo was great! I'm liking that WGN is starting to play some new (to me) episodes lately.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

SoBelle0 said:


> Kiefer Sutherland played himself on the episode I watched last night!!
> 
> Wahoo! That was fun!





flatcurve said:


> I saw that! It was hilarious. Not the best episode, but that cameo was great! I'm liking that WGN is starting to play some new (to me) episodes lately.


That was the "real-time" episode for Brent's 40th birthday? That was as new as they get, it was the season finale for the latest season in Canada.

FYI, for those that don't know, a couple of years ago, the CBC ran a nationwide poll to find the "Greatest Canadian" of all-time, and Kiefer's grandfather was the ultimate winner. Kiefer's mother is actress Shirley Douglas. Her father, Tommy, was the former Premiere of Saskatchewan who introduced universal health care to his Province, which eventually spread nationwide.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

The sixth season is going to be the last.

I love this show- I have 94 episodes saved because I'm too cheap to buy the DVD's.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

Sad news. Netflix will be having the first 4 seasons available shortly. I'll be looking forward to watching them all again. This truly is a great show and I'll miss it.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

That is sad news! 

Best wishes to all of them - and here's hoping that Brent Butt does create another television series... I'll gladly give it a glance.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I am severely depressed  I just LOVE this show. I'm gonna have to stock up on the DVDs.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Corner Gas is great! Sorry to hear this season will be the last, but like Brent said, He wants it to end at the top of it's game.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

*Next *season is the last- not this one, as we're in season 5 now. Last show is sometime in the spring of '09. They're filming 19 more episodes.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

There's been talk of a Corner Gas movie....has anyone heard anything more about that?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> There's been talk of a Corner Gas movie....has anyone heard anything more about that?


I've never seen anything beyond "Brett likes the idea of a movie" type stories.
I don't know- I so looked forward to the Reno 911 movie and it was such a disappointment, and I'd hate to see that happen to Corner Gas, too.
Sometimes 30 minute sitcoms just don't translate well.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Another question - does anyone have the S1 and/or S2 CG DVDs? On Wiki, it says those seasons were 4X3 and, starting w/S3, they went widescreen. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Sad news about CG wrapping up after its next season.  But hey...there are at least 19 new episodes coming our way!


----------



## jasonacg (May 27, 2008)

richsadams said:


> My wife and I were wondering if they still have cows in Canada or are they flown in from some exotic country?  We ask because we noticed one of the signs in the Foo art store window (from the episode "Lacey Burrows"):
> 
> *$18.99/lb. for Beef Burgers?!*


Probably someone having fun with the set...

I read that when this building isn't dressed up as a "FOO AR T" in Dog River, it's an orthopedics shop in Rouleau.

But I notice there's never a price in front of the gas pumps at Corner Gas. It's either a way to make sure the show remains timely, or to make us forget just how inexpensive gas used to be! 

Gotta be one of the best shows ever to air. I think the only down-side (in the USA, anyway) are the cameos from Canadian celebrities. I am often the only one laughing in a room full of people wondering why I'm laughing. No, I'm not Canadian (yet), so there are even a few references that go over my head.

Brent's 40th birthday episode was the most recent episode to air in either country. I am very grateful to WGN and the syndicator for getting the USA caught up with Canada on this one, instead of leaving us three seasons back like so many other syndie reruns. Now let's see how long it takes between the season 6 premiere on CTV and WGN.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

We enjoy the cameos as well. Most of the folks are familiar except for a local PM or two. But when someone who is obviously an "unknown" but famous person shows up, we watch the ending credits and get a kick out of it anyway. 

I know they took a short run at it a while back, but I think in the last episode Brent and Lacey should finally get together. As long as Wanda (Brent's real wife) doesn't object of course!


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

richsadams said:


> I know they took a short run at it a while back, but I think in the last episode Brent and Lacey should finally get together. As long as Wanda (Brent's real wife) doesn't object of course!


remember the palm reader who told Lacey she would basically end up with Hank?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

WinBear said:


> remember the palm reader who told Lacey she would basically end up with Hank?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I just stumbled upon this on what's now "WGN America", and I'm hooked. I think my first episode was the "Cell Phone" one.

I'm sad to see they're shutting down, but I've only seen 3 or 4 so far...so I have a bunch I haven't seen.

It sounds like WGN America will air the remaining/S6 episodes basically in tune with CTV from now until the end next Spring. (This only airs on the national feed of WGN, right?)

And...may as well quote from the past, while I'm bumping this thread...



wendiness1 said:


> My sister introduced me to it when I was visiting her in . . . Saskatchewan. It's where I grew up. While the rest of Canada is laughing, Saskatchewanians haven't yet decided whether or not they should be offended.


I keep forgetting that's what province you grew up in. You shoulda told me about this show!  You know me, typical American, Saskatchewan and Alberta are basically the same to me.

And is it really "Saskatchewanians"?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Welcome to the fold!

It is our favorite show, and for us anyway rewatching episodes is fun as they never get old. I think I have 53 erisodes on the TiVo right now, many of them 'do not delete'.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Welcome to the fold!
> 
> It is our favorite show, and for us anyway rewatching episodes is fun as they never get old. I think I have 53 erisodes on the TiVo right now, many of them 'do not delete'.


That's absolutely true...we never get tired of watching them, and I think we have about 40 now on our TiVo.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Has anybody else noticed the pacing being weird on this show. I don't know how to explain it. I pick up the remote to FF through a commercial and feel like all that's left should be the wrap up (don't know what else to call it). Instead I'm always surprised to see that there's like 12 minutes left. 

Don't get me wrong. It's not a bad thing, just weird.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Inundated said:


> I just stumbled upon this on what's now "WGN America", and I'm hooked. I think my first episode was the "Cell Phone" one.
> 
> I'm sad to see they're shutting down, but I've only seen 3 or 4 so far...so I have a bunch I haven't seen.
> 
> ...


Just wait until you see the episode "An American in Saskatchewan" I think it is in season 2.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Bettamojo5 said:


> Just wait until you see the episode "An American in Saskatchewan" I think it is in season 2.


I wonder if WGN America is going to loop back into S1 and run reruns after the end of the series run. Or if the previous seasons' DVDs will be readily available in the States (I know S1 is out, but I don't know if it's available in the U.S. aside from ordering online and shipping internationally).

Wendy's told me many stories about her relatives there...I didn't know they would eventually be televised.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

I wish I'd gotten into this when WGN started at the beginning. I watched a few clips on youtube, based on a canadian's recommendation, but I didn't really get into it. 

since its on between scrubs and becker, ended up watching a few episodes anyway and got hooked.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

According to the Tivo Guide data, WGN will show "Ruby Reborn" which was the first episode on 7/19/08. Two other first season episodes will be shown on 7/21 and 7/22. Maybe the rest will follow. As stated earlier in this thread, you really don't need to watch them in order. I think maybe 4 episodes have references to the one before, but otherwise each seems to be a pretty well self contained story.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Can't wait for the next season to start. Also sad to see that it will be their last.  But we have them archived and can always revel in the jewels of the past.

Hopefully Brent will come up with a new concept as good or better...but CG will be a hard one to follow. :up:


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Bad news for my ailing bank account:

http://www.cornergas.com/store/

The S1-S4 DVDs are available.

And yes, they do sell to the U.S.

Must resist UMF!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

boywaja said:


> since its on between scrubs and becker, ended up watching a few episodes anyway and got hooked.


Live TV? I didn't realize that was still available.

A great thing about Corner Gas as others have said, is that because there have been no cast changes, and each episode stands by itself, you don't miss anything by watching them out of order and nothing gets spoiled.

I'm looking forward to watching the first episode "Ruby Reborn" after it airs later tonight at 1:30am CT because it's the only one that I haven't seen.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Inundated said:


> Wendy's told me many stories about her relatives there...I didn't know they would eventually be televised.


Who knew that one day they'd be famous? But you heard it first, Mike, and from the source! 

And, yeah, it IS Saskatchewanians.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> Live TV? I didn't realize that was still available.


a funny guy.

and original too.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> Who knew that one day they'd be famous? But you heard it first, Mike, and from the source!


I didn't realize they'd be so funny.

BTW, just watched "Ruby Reborn" off of the WGN airing late the other night. The show was actually pretty well developed at the start...it didn't seem as "off" as you expect for a first episode of a sitcom.

Though I'm pretty sure Oscar didn't drop the J-bomb in the first episode.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

What is this "Ruby Reborn" of which you speak?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> What is this "Ruby Reborn" of which you speak?


The first ever episode.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Almost a tear jerker at the end as the good townspeople of Dog River see that Lacey named the cafe after her late aunt. Ahhhhh.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> The first ever episode.


And WGN also played the second ever episode, "Tax Man", the other night.

One thing I'm noticing that the early episodes have a lot more specific Canadian references. I wonder if, as the show became more popular, they pulled back from some of that...


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Due to all the good reviews here, I recorded 'corner gas' last night. I gotta say, I thought the show was dumb and just plain not funny. I really don't get it.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

bengalfreak said:


> Due to all the good reviews here, I recorded 'corner gas' last night. I gotta say, I thought the show was dumb and just plain not funny. I really don't get it.


I felt like I had to watch a few episodes to get the fact that there's nothing to get. It's basically a saskatchewan Seinfeld. And just like seinfeld, some episodes are much better than others. But yeah, it's goofy and aimless mostly... so if that's not your thing, you definitely won't like it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

flatcurve said:


> I felt like I had to watch a few episodes to get the fact that there's nothing to get. It's basically a saskatchewan Seinfeld. And just like seinfeld, some episodes are much better than others. But yeah, it's goofy and aimless mostly... so if that's not your thing, you definitely won't like it.


Yes, yes, yes....you MUST watch several episodes...it grows on you (especially the characters). Please give it a chance. I got hooked on it and told my wife that she must watch it with me. The same thing happened to her; at first she was lukewarm, but now she loves it. We (for better or worse) have even begun using some of their "catch phrases"....something now "cheeses us off" (instead of pi$$ing us off). And ANYONE whom we disagree with or don't like is now a "jackass".

BTW, has anyone heard if WGN will be broadcasting the final season after its Canadian run?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Oh, and, in case anyone has never stumbled upon this....they have a full page of outakes/bloopers here.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

flatcurve said:


> I felt like I had to watch a few episodes to get the fact that there's nothing to get. It's basically a saskatchewan Seinfeld. And just like seinfeld, some episodes are much better than others. But yeah, it's goofy and aimless mostly... so if that's not your thing, you definitely won't like it.


I was the same way about Last of the Summer Wine that the local PBS station has been showing for the last year or so. Goofy and aimless, but somehow endearing.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

It's a show about quirky characters and if you don't like that sort of thing this may not be for you. But I grew to love every single one of them through all 5 seasons. Very sad that next season is the last.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I think season 6 starts on CTV about a month from now. I have no idea when it'll air on WGN America.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Corner Gas is a lot like the Police Squad movies. You either love or hate them. I enjoy this type of humor throughly.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Inundated said:


> I think season 6 starts on CTV about a month from now. I have no idea when it'll air on WGN America.


Looks like it'll be October 6 on CTV: http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/show/CTVShows/20040105/CornerGas-default/20080703/

Just a week before Thanksgiving and the election.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

getbak said:


> Looks like it'll be October 6 on CTV: http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/show/CTVShows/20040105/CornerGas-default/20080703/
> 
> Just a week before Thanksgiving and the election.


Your election will be over before ours, where the election season started about 20 years ago it feels like.

WGN America's site has no word on when the new season starts in the U.S., and in other bad news, they're putting the radio show simulcast "Bob and Tom" in the current primary CG time slot (midnight eastern/9 PM PT) on November 3rd.

Just put the new episodes on a regular schedule and let me TiVo them, that's all I ask, WGN...


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Inundated said:


> Your election will be over before ours, where the election season started about 20 years ago it feels like.


Crazy, isn't it? The Canadian election was only officially announced yesterday and yet it'll be over and done with 3 weeks before the US election.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Yes, yes, yes....you MUST watch several episodes...it grows on you (especially the characters). Please give it a chance. I got hooked on it and told my wife that she must watch it with me. The same thing happened to her; at first she was lukewarm, but now she loves it. We (for better or worse) have even begun using some of their "catch phrases"....something now "cheeses us off" (instead of pi$$ing us off). And ANYONE whom we disagree with or don't like is now a "jackass".
> 
> BTW, has anyone heard if WGN will be broadcasting the final season after its Canadian run?


Exactly our experience. You do have to give it a few chances to sink in...then you're hooked. :up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Bettamojo5 said:


> Corner Gas is a lot like the Police Squad movies. You either love or hate them. I enjoy this type of humor throughly.


The TV show was great as well. Too bad it went over so many people's heads. I can still watch re-runs and get a good laugh. Thanks for the reminder...now I have to make a Wish List!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

flatcurve said:


> I felt like I had to watch a few episodes to get the fact that there's nothing to get. It's basically a saskatchewan Seinfeld. And just like seinfeld, some episodes are much better than others. But yeah, it's goofy and aimless mostly... so if that's not your thing, you definitely won't like it.


Well, I hated Seinfeld too so I think I'll pass.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> Well, I hated Seinfeld too so I think I'll pass.


I think you should a least check it out. FYI I Hate/Hated Seinfeld too but I love Corner Gas.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I didn't "hate" Seinfeld, per se, I just never got into it or really "liked" it. Of course, I love CG. An affection or appreciation of Seinfeld is not at all necessary to watch CG.

I'll have to go back through the press releases and news stories, but I'm pretty sure the deal with WGN includes the upcoming (final) season. When it'll actually air? Anyone's guess.

I'm assuming it'll come out on DVD next year, in the unlikely event that WGN actually bails on the last season. My guess is that WGN may push "CG" into no man's land schedule-wise to run out the episodes, though as long as my TiVo can find it, I don't care.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

richsadams said:


> The TV show was great as well. Too bad it went over so many people's heads. I can still watch re-runs and get a good laugh. Thanks for the reminder...now I have to make a Wish List!


I have the DVD of the TV series....hilarious. We can watch them over and over and laugh as hard as the first time we saw them.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Well, I hated Seinfeld too so I think I'll pass.


I think it's totally different from Seinfeld; apples and oranges.



Inundated said:


> ...as long as my TiVo can find it, I don't care.


The unfortunate thing about that is you have to set up for first run and repeats to pick it up. They don't list as first run even though it's first run in the US on WGN. Well, actually, it's not unfortunate. I have 60+ CG eps on my TiVo....that's not a problem in my book


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I just received an e-mail from WGNAmerica stating the following after my inquiry as to whether they will broadcast Season 6 (the last season) of Corner Gas --



> Unfortunately, there are no plans to do so but your comments will be forwarded to our management.
> 
> Thanks for writing and watching.


This is the crummiest news I've heard in a long time. Why in the world would they broadcast seasons 1-5, then bail out on the last season? Defies logic.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> This is the crummiest news I've heard in a long time. Why in the world would they broadcast seasons 1-5, then bail out on the last season? Defies logic.


I've read elsewhere that CTV may or may not have offered S6 to WGN America. The contract signed earlier apparently doesn't cover the 6th and last season.

Anyway, considering the change in management and direction at WGN and its parent, Tribune, the company likely wasn't interested, anyway.

I tried to get an answer out of CTV about the U.S. rights, but they apparently don't respond to Americans!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Inundated said:


> I've read elsewhere that CTV may or may not have offered S6 to WGN America. The contract signed earlier apparently doesn't cover the 6th and last season.
> 
> Anyway, considering the change in management and direction at WGN and its parent, Tribune, the company likely wasn't interested, anyway.
> 
> I tried to get an answer out of CTV about the U.S. rights, but they apparently don't respond to Americans!


This really sucks....I guess we'll just have to BT or wait for the DVD release.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> This really sucks....I guess we'll just have to BT or wait for the DVD release.


I dropped CTV another note tonight. But you're probably right.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

This is major league bad news! I was looking forward to one more season of Corner Gas. Any chance another cable station would pick it up? Is WGN replacing Corner Gas with the Bob and Tom Show? Will WGN still show reruns of seasons 1-5? Bob and Tom are great as a radio show, but I can't see it being a better TV show than CG.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Bettamojo5 said:


> This is major league bad news! I was looking forward to one more season of Corner Gas. Any chance another cable station would pick it up? Is WGN replacing Corner Gas with the Bob and Tom Show? Will WGN still show reruns of seasons 1-5? Bob and Tom are great as a radio show, but I can't see it being a better TV show than CG.


Bob & Tom's TV show will indeed replace CG next month, as far as the time slot (midnight ET) is concerned. The schedule still shows Corner Gas will air at 1:30 AM ET or something, presumably continual reruns of what they have from the first five seasons.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

I just sent WGNAmerica a What are you thinking? email. If you are a fan of the show, it couldn't hurt to do the same. The email address is [email protected]


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, this is not good. But, I imagine the last season will eventually be out on DVD.

On the bright side, one of the two episodes I've not seen before (the last episode of the the 5th season) will be coming up shortly.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Bettamojo5 said:


> I just sent WGNAmerica a What are you thinking? email. If you are a fan of the show, it couldn't hurt to do the same. The email address is [email protected]


I don't want to discourage anyone from writing...but it's probably a waste of text. WGN's management (that of parent Tribune) has changed, and it's pretty safe to say they're not interested in the show anymore.

CG was signed up by the previous management at Tribune. The new stuff - "Bob & Tom", cheap old sitcoms, movie nights, etc. - is more what the new people want to do.

By all means, write...just don't expect a miracle, which running S6 would probably be.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm moving to Canada!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I'm moving to Canada!


I *seriously* considered driving to Fredonia, NY (about 150 miles from here), checking into a hotel, and watching the S6 premiere there...the cable system in Fredonia carries CFTO, the CTV outlet in Toronto.

I'm pretty sure that's the closest place. Detroit is nearly 200 miles, and CTV is not as prevalent on the cable systems there (if it is there at all). I don't believe CTV has an outlet directly in Windsor.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Inundated said:


> I *seriously* considered driving to Fredonia, NY (about 150 miles from here), checking into a hotel, and watching the S6 premiere there...the cable system in Fredonia carries CFTO, the CTV outlet in Toronto....


If you do, remember to take your TiVo!! I'm sure there would be bidders for copies of the shows!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> If you do, remember to take your TiVo!! I'm sure there would be bidders for copies of the shows!


Unfortunately, I'm heading far away from there, and nowhere near the Canadian border, the next while or so.

I just looked, and it looks like there is indeed no Windsor CTV outlet. The closest is up near Sarnia, a rebroadcaster for CKCO/Kitchener on channel 42. I actually got a very fuzzy, non-watchable skip reception of that channel here one night, but there's no way I'd be able to get it regularly even with an antenna as tall as our nearby tallest building. That was a fluke.

The speculation is that CTV never put a full-power outlet right in Windsor due to the U.S. rights issues with Detroit. That's mostly not an issue with CBC on 9, aside from stuff like NHL games.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

No CG Season Six??!!! Arugh!!  Well, to be honest, that's the only thing I was recording from WGN, so they probably won't miss me. Sigh. 

BTW, if anyone is fortunate enough to see the last season's episodes, please post a "spoiler alert!" for those of us that will have to wait for the DVD release!


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

I got an email back from WGNAmerica saying sorry, but we will not be carrying season 6. Looks like bit torrent or DVD if I want to see it here in Indiana. Don't they know I need my weekly fix of Canadian Beauty Gabrielle Miller.:up:


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

The DVD should be out sometime next year, I presume, and I hope that the Corner Gas website continues to sell into the U.S. at that time.

They've been bringing out the previous season DVDs right around the opening of the new season (the S5 DVD is available now). I hope we don't have to wait all the way until next October for S6! Assuming the release date is a promotional tool, perhaps they'll speed it up next year with no new season ahead.

Just a guess.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

So when someone finds out that Brent and Lacy and Wanda and Hank and Davis and Karen all get married or that Emma and Oscar get a divorce...just don't _say_ anything!


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Watched the first episode of the new 6th season last night, nice to have them back. 4 episodes out there now.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Dignan said:


> Watched the first episode of the new 6th season last night, nice to have them back. 4 episodes out there now.


Out * cough * bit * cough * where?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Dignan said:


> Watched the first episode of the new 6th season last night, nice to have them back. 4 episodes out there now.


You mean 3? The 4th doesn't air until tomorrow.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Corner_Gas_episodes#Season_6_.282008-2009.29


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Out * cough * bit * cough * where?


If you know how to use bittorrent, Send me a Pm and I can give you a invite to demonoid.com.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Since I can't watch the new season of CG here in the U.S., I've used the time to watch videos on YouTube instead.

Interesting what you can find there, eh?


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Enrique said:


> You mean 3? The 4th doesn't air until tomorrow.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Corner_Gas_episodes#Season_6_.282008-2009.29


You are correct, the 4th episode available recently is from 4th season, doh.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Enrique said:


> If you know how to use bittorrent, Send me a Pm and I can give you a invite to demonoid.com.


Thanks, but I'm fine  they're sittin' on my HD right now.

I wish Hulu had CG, though.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Enrique said:


> You mean 3? The 4th doesn't air until tomorrow.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Corner_Gas_episodes#Season_6_.282008-2009.29


Yeah, for some reason, last week CTV showed the gopher/prairie dog episode from a few seasons ago.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

getbak said:


> Yeah, for some reason, last week CTV showed the gopher/prairie dog episode from a few seasons ago.


I've seen S06E04 out there, too.


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

I have been watching this for a couple of weeks now...I like it!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Demandred said:


> I have been watching this for a couple of weeks now...I like it!


Now you have GAS! 

Season 6 (the final season) has resumed on Canadian TV; unfortunately WGN won't be carrying it. Torrents are your friend. I've seen the first 6 eps out there....ep 7 is now listed on their Web site, but I don't see it available as a torrent yet.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Bettamojo5 said:


> I just sent WGNAmerica a What are you thinking? email. If you are a fan of the show, it couldn't hurt to do the same. The email address is [email protected]


Just sent them an email. I wonder if they care what I think since I'm not in their "market", being in Idaho.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> Just sent them an email. I wonder if they care what I think since I'm not in their "market", being in Idaho.


They wouldn't care even if you were in their market. :down::down::down:

I'm just resigned to the fact that I'll have to watch torrents until the DVD comes out...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> Just sent them an email. I wonder if they care what I think since I'm not in their "market", being in Idaho.


Nah, doesn't matter if you don't live in Chicago. "WGN America" is the old SuperStation WGN, a nationwide cable and satellite channel. It's separately run from their local WGN/9 over-air channel in Chicago.

I'm not sure what good writing does at this point. Starting next week, WGN America is burying "CG" into the worst possible timeslot - one night a week, late Monday/early Tuesday, 4 AM ET/1 AM PT. Three "back to back" episodes, on just one day. It's about as far deep as you can bury a TV show.

And since they're not gonna run S6...I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I just don't get how Tuesday at 4am is late Monday- the commercial I saw yesterday worded it that way, too.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> I just don't get how Tuesday at 4am is late Monday- the commercial I saw yesterday worded it that way, too.


For me, it's not the next day until you go to bed, so what you might call Tuesday at 4am is still Monday to me.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> I just don't get how Tuesday at 4am is late Monday- the commercial I saw yesterday worded it that way, too.


In TV, anything before about 5-6 AM is generally considered on the previous day's schedule.

6, because that's when TV Guide (when it was a real magazine and had listings) started the next "Broadcast Day" based on accepted TV practice.

5, because in recent years TV stations and networks have started programming morning drive news shows that early.

In the case of WGN America, it has a single non-timeshifted feed, so CG will air at 1 AM Pacific...definitely "late Monday" in TV speak.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> ep 7 is now listed on their Web site, but I don't see it available as a torrent yet.


That's been listed for months now. The site has updated to include eps 8 - 12.
Episode 7 has finally aired, so it's out there. I just watched it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> That's been listed for months now. The site has updated to include eps 8 - 12.
> Episode 7 has finally aired, so it's out there. I just watched it.


Thanks for the heads up! Just got it, too.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I finally watched all of seasons 1-5 over the course of a couple weeks.

Looking forward to S6.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

They aired episode 8 on Monday night. I might be watching next week's episode directly on CTV (from a U.S. cable system).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Inundated said:


> ...I might be watching next week's episode directly on CTV (from a U.S. cable system).


How do you swing that?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> How do you swing that?


You get in the car, and travel to an area of the U.S. with a cable system that carries CTV's Toronto flagship, CFTO  Then, you find a place that has a TV that has said cable system.

CTV/CFTO actually has some U.S. carriage.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Inundated said:


> You get in the car, and travel to an area of the U.S. with a cable system that carries CTV's Toronto flagship, CFTO  Then, you find a place that has a TV that has said cable system.
> 
> CTV/CFTO actually has some U.S. carriage.


I think I'll be contacting my cableco....


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

OK, Americans...with the finale something up, I stumbled onto something interesting.

CTV has apparently removed the online blocking that stopped U.S. viewers from watching Corner Gas via CTV.ca! And they even have episodes in HD!

http://watch.ctv.ca/
http://hdbeta.ctv.ca/

I'm watching one now.

The non-HD episodes have all except this past Monday's show. The HD episodes are another week back.

Please try it and let me know if I didn't just get lucky!


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

Inundated said:


> Please try it and let me know if I didn't just get lucky!


Works for me too. I don't generally like to watch shows on my computer though so I will probably hold off until they air on WGN whenever that may be.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Inundated said:


> OK, Americans...with the finale something up, I stumbled onto something interesting.
> 
> CTV has apparently removed the online blocking that stopped U.S. viewers from watching Corner Gas via CTV.ca! And they even have episodes in HD!
> 
> ...


You're lucky....I'm lucky....yes, I can get them too....as Davis would say -- "Alright!"....


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Demandred said:


> Works for me too. I don't generally like to watch shows on my computer though so I will probably hold off until they air on WGN whenever that may be.


WGN has made it pretty clear they aren't going to show this season.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> WGN has made it pretty clear they aren't going to show this season.


VERY clear unfortunately, in a response to an e-mail I sent asking about this earlier in the season. They stated bluntly they had NO plans to air the final season.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Demandred said:


> Works for me too. I don't generally like to watch shows on my computer though so I will probably hold off until they air on WGN whenever that may be.


You're likely going to be waiting a long time, like, well, forever. 

There is no indication that WGN America will ever pick up S6 of the show. Whoever answers their E-mail has been telling CG fans that the network has no intention of airing the last season.

Unless some other broadcaster here takes over the rights to the show, the last season probably won't air in the U.S. I see the online streaming being opened up as a good sign, though...if WGN America still actively had the POSSIBILITY of keeping/retaining the U.S. rights, they'd never have opened it up.

The CTV streaming still blocks U.S. viewers from other shows that air down here - and still marks those shows with a Canadian flag icon. CG used to be that way, but the blocking and the flag icon is now gone.

I also prefer watching on regular-ol'-TV, and I've seen using a Firefox link to download episodes that users have put up on YouTube. I use TiVo Desktop Plus to transfer these to the TiVo, and it's almost like having it record off the TiVo. 

I haven't figured out how to do this with the CTV streaming, though I could well just take the laptop to my HDTV in the other room and connect the VGA cable...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I think I'll be contacting my cableco....


I missed this one before...

CTV has U.S. cable carriage in many areas where its broadcast signal can be picked up. In this part of the world, that means the Buffalo NY market, and the Time Warner Cable system based there extends as far south as the aforementioned Fredonia, NY. It isn't available where the CTV affiliate signal can't be picked up over the air.

As a result, we don't get CTV/CFTO here in Ohio, and you'll never get it in Illinois.

There's no full-power Windsor CTV outlet, so the folks in Detroit and Toledo (who do get CBC on cable from CBET/9 there) don't get CTV. There have been many explanations about this, but it seems likely that Detroit network affiliates don't want CTV's carriage of U.S. shows to mess with their rights to exclusively carry those shows.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

And while we're rolling out the good CG news:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/show/CTVShows/20090330/gas_finale_090330/20090330/



> The Corner Gas Season 6 DVD will be released on June 9, 2009 from Video Service Corp. The new, three-disc, DVD set includes all 19 episodes of the final season, the television special "It's Been a Gas" and footage of the final read-through. Seasons 1-5 are also currently available on DVD at cornergas.com.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Rewatching this series. Truly, one of the best.

This cast of characters, and the actors who portray them, are a special kind of wonderful. 

Not sure I ever found the movie. Hope I can see it after the binge.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> Rewatching this series. Truly, one of the best.
> 
> This cast of characters, and the actors who portray them, are a special kind of wonderful.
> 
> Not sure I ever found the movie. Hope I can see it after the binge.


Consider me overwhelmed.

A thread I last posted in, in 2009, is bumped by another CG fan...and it is YOU! Wow. I'd propose to you if you weren't so darn far away 

Since then, and since the movie (which I'm pretty sure never made it out of Canada), there's a new Corner Gas Animated series:

Corner Gas Animated - Wikipedia

The actors (now voice actors) are all the original cast, except for Emma (Janet Wright, because she sadly passed away in 2016).

The bad news? It's on the pay network Comedy Network, which is very much only available in Canada (and to pay subscribers of Canadian systems online). No CTV airings, so cross-border viewing in places like Fredonia, NY (CTV/CFTO is still on cable there) is out.

I have seen some promos/clips for CG Animated on YouTube.

Ooo, looks like you can buy a DVD of Corner Gas: The Movie down here, on Amazon of course:

https://www.amazon.com/Corner-Gas-Movie-Brent-Butt/dp/B00MOUF4G4


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

SoBelle0 said:


> Rewatching this series. Truly, one of the best.
> 
> This cast of characters, and the actors who portray them, are a special kind of wonderful.
> 
> Not sure I ever found the movie. Hope I can see it after the binge.


Great to see this thread pop up. Reminds me I need to go find a way to rewatch the series!


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> Rewatching this series. Truly, one of the best.
> 
> This cast of characters, and the actors who portray them, are a special kind of wonderful.
> 
> Not sure I ever found the movie. Hope I can see it after the binge.


Many thanks for the reminder! Absolutely loved this show and am way overdue for a rewatch. Was thrilled to see all 6 seasons on Prime Video. This show reminds me a little of _Gavin and Stacey _- quirky humor with unforgettable characters.

ETA: And _Gavin and Stacey_ is on Prime Video too! Anybody out there who hasn't seen either of these shows is missing out on some good stuff. 

ETA Part II: And _Corner Gas: The Movie_ is available on YouTube! Merry Christmas! LOL 

ETA: Part III: None of the YouTube versions are watchable IMHO.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Started a couple of episodes and they’re hilarious! Guess I know what I’m binging next.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I bought the CG Movie dvd off Anazon years ago.

I need to find it and do a rewatch.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I just bought the CG movie on Amazon. Darned UMF!

And thanks for the tip on Prime Video. I might sign up for a month just for that...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I binge (re)watched the first 7 episodes last night. Darn you @SoBelle0


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

They go too quickly! I'll start Season 3 tonight. 
And, I also ordered the movie. YAY!


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I love Corner Gas.

My wife loves the animated version just as much, but I don't. It's too over-the-top for me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Corner Gas is one of my secret pleasures. Few know about it but everyone who watches it loves it. 

The animated series is not quite as good but enjoyable. It got better later in the season. The rhythm is different.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Never heard of Corner Gas until I saw this thread.
Just added to my Amazon Prime Video Watchlist. (I don't have Prime Video now, but plan to when the run Season 5 of The Expanse)


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> They go too quickly! I'll start Season 3 tonight.
> And, I also ordered the movie. YAY!


Look at what you've started, @SoBelle0!  You're even getting new people involved! 


Tony_T said:


> Never heard of Corner Gas until I saw this thread.
> Just added to my Amazon Prime Video Watchlist. (I don't have Prime Video now, but plan to when the run Season 5 of The Expanse)


As for me, I'll find a nice, long weekend to sign up for Prime Video and binge watch...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Inundated said:


> As for me, I'll find a nice, long weekend to sign up for Prime Video and binge watch...


With more than 100 episodes, that better be one very long weekend.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> With more than 100 episodes, that better be one very long weekend.


Oh, yeah. I'm thinking a season or two each weekend, to go with whatever monthly Prime plan I get.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Just got and watched the Corner Gas movie. Man, I missed that show!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Sounds like something I would really enjoy. It's now part of my watch list.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Slowed down on my rewatch, but just got to the episode about the cellphones. I'd forgotten how into the small phones everybody was back in those pre-smartphone days!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I got my fiancee to watch this. She'd never seen it nor heard of it. Fortunately for me, she seemed to like the first 5 episodes we watched. It's been so long since I've seen it that I didn't remember any of the lines or plots so I enjoyed it too.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I see the movie is available on Prime. Just wondering, should I hold off watching it until I finish up the original series run? I'm halfway through the third season, and at the rate I'm going I'm guessing I'll finish it up in several weeks.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mlsnyc said:


> I see the movie is available on Prime. Just wondering, should I hold off watching it until I finish up the original series run? I'm halfway through the third season, and at the rate I'm going I'm guessing I'll finish it up in several weeks.


Yes. It is the windup of the story of the entire show. Think of it as the final episode.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. It is the windup of the story of the entire show. Think of it as the final episode.


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mlsnyc said:


> Thanks, good to know.


Now, if you can get your hands on the animated series, that is like a parallel universe. Fits into the situation of the original series but has no continuity to it. So, it can be watched out of sequence.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I think I need "magical" skills to get that, and I have no skills whatsoever to speak of. I have a note to self to revisit once I'm done with the original series and the movie.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

mlsnyc said:


> I think I need "magical" skills to get that, and I have no skills whatsoever to speak of. I have a note to self to revisit once I'm done with the original series and the movie.


You might try the Magic of YouTube...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Inundated said:


> You might try the Magic of YouTube...


Or just daily motion.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Or move to Canada.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

Recently discovered this show while searching for "new" comedies to watch, and I'm loving it! The whole Corner Gas franchise (live action, animated, movie) is available for free in the U.S. on Amazon's ad-supported IMDb TV service.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Fixer said:


> Recently discovered this show while searching for "new" comedies to watch, and I'm loving it! The whole Corner Gas franchise (live action, animated, movie) is available for free in the U.S. on Amazon's ad-supported IMDb TV service.


Truly a classic. Wish they'd never stopped making it. Enjoy!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

richsadams said:


> Truly a classic. Wish they'd never stopped making it. Enjoy!


They have made 2 animated seasons and a third is in the works. Not quite as good but close.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> They have made 2 animated seasons and a third is in the works. Not quite as good but close.


For us it was the characters more than the plot lines, etc. Without the "real" people it's not so much fun. Hope they consider a reboot one day.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

If you want a raunchier version (primarily language) try to find Letterkenny.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

We still watch this on Prime Video...we love it.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

richsadams said:


> For us it was the characters more than the plot lines, etc. Without the "real" people it's not so much fun. Hope they consider a reboot one day.


They tore down the Corner Gas and Ruby building a few years ago, so I'd say the chances of a live-action reboot are close to zero.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

wprager said:


> If you want a raunchier version (primarily language) try to find Letterkenny.


Hulu


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

getbak said:


> They tore down the Corner Gas and Ruby building a few years ago, so I'd say the chances of a live-action reboot are close to zero.


They did the movie to pretty much close out the live action portion. And Janet Wright died (they replaced her voice for the cartoon) which would upset the chemistry.

The second season of the cartoon pretty much hit stride. It started a bit off but found itself.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

wprager said:


> If you want a raunchier version (primarily language) try to find Letterkenny.


I added this to my list. I'm also watching "Kim's Convenience" on Netflix. "Appa" is hilarious!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I've glanced at KCSa couple times but it didn't grab me. Characters are too stereotypical to the point where I'm wondering why no one is calling it out for being racist.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

wprager said:


> I've glanced at KCSa couple times but it didn't grab me. Characters are too stereotypical to the point where I'm wondering why no one is calling it out for being racist.


I Googled "KCSa". For the life of me, I can't figure out what you're talking about in the context of the discussion here.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

For some stupid reason (stupidity?) I sheets thought the name of the program was Kim's Convenience Store, hence "KCS". Then I missed typing the space before the "a" and it became KCSa.

Sorry


----------

